# Wie alt sollten die Titel einer PC-Spiele-Sammlung maximal sein?



## Administrator (15. Februar 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (15. Februar 2006)

Was ist denn das für eine seltsame Frage?


----------



## Dumbi (15. Februar 2006)

[X] Maximal zwei Jahre.
Bereits nach einem Jahr bekommt man so gut wie jeden Titel hinterher geworfen, das kann sich jeder leisten. Was soll ich also mit eine Sammlung, von der ich die meisten Titel früher schon (samt Verpackung und Hanbuch) gekauft habe?


----------



## LordMephisto (15. Februar 2006)

[x]Egal wie alt, Hauptsache der Inhalt stimmt-
Die Frage ist aber irgendwie dämlich   
In einer guten Spiele Sammlung sind halt gute Titel.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2006)

ahc SO ist die frage gemeint: wie alt sollten die spiele in einer spielesammung sein, die man im laden kaufen kann! 

da würd ich schon sagen max. 3jahre. noch ältere games bekommt man dann eh fast für lau, und wenn sie wirklich gut sind hat man sie eigentlich eh schon längst...


ich dachte zuerst, es ginge um die eigene private sammlung...


----------



## memphis76 (15. Februar 2006)

Ich hab die Frage auch zwei Mal lesen müssen und dachte zuerst auch, es geht um den privaten Spielebestand ...

Ich bin auch für max. zwei Jahre. Eben auch aus dem Grund, dass wenn Spiele zu alt und diese meist schon für sehr wenig Geld zu bekommen sind.

Außerdem kaufe ich mir keine Spielesammlung mit mehreren Games drin, die alle sehr (bzw. zu) alt sind, und wovon mich eh nicht mal die Hälfte interessiert ...

Ausgenommen sind natürlich so Sonderaktionen wie jetzt bei C&C


----------



## MICHI123 (15. Februar 2006)

öööh?   
wollen die wissen, wie alt spiele die iener sammlung sind die ich KAUFE sein sollen?
egal hauptsache gut!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2006)

[x] Egal wie alt, Hauptsache der Inhalt stimmt:

Das Alter der Spiele ist doch egal, hauptsache die Qualität stimmt. Hätte also nix dagegen, wenn Sammlungen herauskämen die alte Spiele von früher beinhalten würden. Wenn diese dann noch unter XP lauffähig wären, dann wäre es von mir schon fast gekauft. Was schön wäre z.B. wäre mal eine riesen Adventure Sammlung, welche die ganzen guten alten Adventure von früher beinhalten würde.


----------



## bierchen (15. Februar 2006)

Herbboy am 15.02.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ahc SO ist die frage gemeint: wie alt sollten die spiele in einer spielesammung sein, die man im laden kaufen kann!


LOL 
Bei mir hats auch ein bisschen gedauert.


----------



## Soki (15. Februar 2006)

El-Chupakneebray am 15.02.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das für eine seltsame Frage?


Marktforschung


----------



## BlackDead (16. Februar 2006)

Shadow_Man am 15.02.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Egal wie alt, Hauptsache der Inhalt stimmt:
> 
> Das Alter der Spiele ist doch egal, hauptsache die Qualität stimmt. Hätte also nix dagegen, wenn Sammlungen herauskämen die alte Spiele von früher beinhalten würden. Wenn diese dann noch unter XP lauffähig wären, dann wäre es von mir schon fast gekauft. Was schön wäre z.B. wäre mal eine riesen Adventure Sammlung, welche die ganzen guten alten Adventure von früher beinhalten würde.




*Zustimm*   
Denn mir fehlen noch ein paar Spiele die ich damals verpasst habe z.B. die Discworld Spiele.
Oder die komplette Wing Comander Reihe.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (20. Februar 2006)

ahc SO ist die frage gemeint: wie alt sollten die spiele in einer spielesammung sein, die man im laden kaufen kann! 

Mist.
dachte auch an die Private Sammlung.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen für eine Sammlung die neu auf dem Markt kommt =>
max 1 Jahr.
Nach 2 Jahren kriegt man dann die Spiele auf Heft DVDs


----------

